# Hello from Tasmania!



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey all, I am Phillip from Tasmania and am an aspiring fancy mouse breeder on the island state of Australia. Here fancy mice are a very rare pet and as for breeders I have been unable to locate even a trace of one these past five or six months. My intentions are to introduce and boost the popularity of mice here and to locate other breeders to better diversify my stock. Many thanks and I look forward to meeting new as well as experienced breeders alike!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! 
We have a few Aussies on here for sure.


----------



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you and I cant wait to meet them


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Phillip, and welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you guys, loving this forum already


----------

